# Good Bye 2013 Season



## old henry (Jan 28, 2013)

Well for me and most of my buddies this year was way better than last yr. Managed to harvest just under 600 morels some box turtles and some very nice deer sheds. As much as I hate to say it its completely over here in the Southern part of the state. Good luck to the folks up North... Ya'll ain't got much time left. See ya next yr! Old Henry


----------



## moreldawg (Feb 21, 2013)

Just picked a big yellow yesterday. Fat lady ain't singn yet. 
S. In.


----------



## iljustinw (Apr 14, 2013)

North don't have much time left? hell we have not even started yet!


----------



## shroomdonger (Apr 15, 2013)

North is on fire right now, central is at the end I hear. Get em before they dry up!


----------

